# Teaching how to drive



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I am teaching my horse glory how to drive. I am almost to the point of dragging the tired. Can't wait till them. And for when she really is driving


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

ooohh driving sounds fun!!! :happydance:


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

It is I have see and done it with someone's else horse


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good luck!!! 
Hope to see your progress as you go.
Driving is great!!!


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

i will and thanks


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when she can drive, we can go for sunday drives!


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I rode horses.. then a drove a pony for the first time and was hooked! So much fun! Definitely share pictures of your Sunday drives and the scenery.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

i will when she is at that piont


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I am working on training one too. It is not going real smoothly. She just doesn't get the driving from behind. She was a riding pony first so she is used to commands from the saddle.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

mine is going good but mine is one of the breeds bread for driving so that might be why


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

G8tdh0rse said:


> I am working on training one too. It is not going real smoothly. She just doesn't get the driving from behind. She was a riding pony first so she is used to commands from the saddle.


I havn't had this problem before.
Just guessing here, but might try driving her from the side. Like behind the saddle, kind of at the hip, 3/4 of the way back from her head. She might feel like you are not so foreign to her. Also if you have someone lead her for a few times, and I think I suggested putting the longlines lower on the saddle like through the tug loops or through the stirrups of your riding saddle, and trying an open bridle to start.

She will get this!!! It will be like a light bulb switches on, and she will have an "ahh-ha" moment.


----------

